# agressive male



## mamaOmonsters (Apr 28, 2007)

we have two breeder piranhas (around 6 in' red bellies) in a tank. they have been in the same tank together since around Easter. they have bred 3 times. two or three days after removing the eggs from the last bred the male started getting very aggressive with the female. he has bitten her many times and she has the abrasions to prove it. i was wondering what could be causing this and how to stop it?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

What tank size you got them in?

I would say add more hiding space and lower the temp (76f)...Also keep increase your feeding time, keep them well fed.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Do what 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY suggested.
Also. post your tank dimensions.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> What tank size you got them in?
> 
> I would say add more hiding space and lower the temp (76f)...Also keep increase your feeding time, keep them well fed.


----------

